# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  همایش روز باز دانشگاه تهران

## susba

دانشگاه تهران ظاهرا طبق رسم هرساله در مدت انتخاب رشته،همایش روز باز گذاشته.روز باز سنت بسیار خوبی است که باعث می شود داوطلبان بتوانند با بینش و آگاهی بهتری دست به انتخاب رشته بزنند.
و من به شخصه عمیقا معتقدم حتی بهترین رشته بهترین دانشگاه را نباید با چشم بسته انتخاب کرد.این همایش شاید روی انتخاب شما هیچ تاثیری نگذارد ولی باعث آشنایی با محیط دانشگاه و دانشکده ها و حتی مسیر می شود که از غافلگیری شما در روز اول جلوگیری خواهد کرد!
اهمیت موضوعات بیان شده درباره دانشگاه تهران شاید چندبرابر دانشگاه های دیگر باشد.چرا که از طرفی به طور نسبی دانشگاه رتبه یک رشته انسانی و تجربی است و از طرف دیگر دانشگاه مادر و از اینها مهمتر دانشگاهی با تنوع رشته فراوان است به طوری که از طریق انتخاب رشته هوشمندانه و زیرکانه با رتبه بالای ده هزار هم در این دانشگاه پذیرفته شد.(البته قطعا در رشته های درجه دو و سه)

متن و توضیحات سایت دانشگاه درباره ی این روز:
*همزمان با ایام انتخاب رشته داوطلبان کنکور سراسری دانشگاه‌ها، مراسم «روزی با دانشگاه تهران» یکشنبه ۲۲ مرداد ۱۳۹۶ از ساعت ۹ تا ۱۶ در برخی از پردیس‌ها و دانشکده‌های دانشگاه تهران برگزار می‌شود.
**در راستای ارتباط دانشگاه و جامعه، آشنایی  مردم به‌ویژه دانش آموزان با فضای دانشگاه، نشان دادن فضای علمی با نشاط و  به‌منظور ایجاد علاقه، انگیزه و روحیه تلاش برای ورود به «دانشگاه تهران»  نماد آموزش عالی ایران مراسم «روزی با دانشگاه تهران» طراحی شده است.*
*در این مراسم که پس از اعلام نتایج اولیه  کنکور کارشناسی برگزار می‌شود، افراد علاقه‌مند برای آشنایی با دانشگاه  تهران، رشته‌های تحصیلی، اعضای هیئت علمی، مفاخر، دستاوردها، امکانات و  تجهیزات آن می‌توانند از دانشگاه دیدن کنند.**گفتنی است در این مراسم یک‌روزه تورهای  بازدید از مراکز علمی، فرهنگی و تاریخی دانشگاه تهران، نشست‌های تخصصی در  خصوص معرفی رشته‌های تحصیلی و زمینه‌های اشتغال و کارآفرینی و برنامه‌های  متنوع فرهنگی و هنری برای دانش آموزان، داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه و  خانواده‌های آنان تدارک دیده شده است.**.**اهداف برنامه روزی با دانشگاه تهران:*
*۱- آشنایی داوطلبان آزمون سراسری با رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشگاه تهران**۲- آشنایی با امکانات و تسهیلات ویژه دانشگاه تهران برای دانشجویان**۳- معرفی امکانات، موقعیت، جایگاه ملی و بین المللی دانشگاه تهران برای دانش آموزان، خانواده ها و مربیان
**۴- آشنایی با فضاهای آموزشی، پژوهشی، فرهنگی و رفاهی دانشگاه تهران**۵- معرفی قطب‌های علمی دانشگاه تهران برای جذب دانش آموزان برتر**۶- معرفی چهره‌های ماندگار، دانشمندان جوان و دانشجویان موفق دانشگاه تهران**۷- آشنایی با اهداف، ارزش‌ها و سبک زندگی در دانشگاه*

ثبت نام از طریق سایت خود دانشگاه صورت می گیرد و دارای مراحل بسیار ساده ای است که شامل دریافت مشخصات و انتخاب دانشکده هایی که می خواهید از آنها بازدید کنید می شود.
پیشنهاد من این است که اکثر دانشکده ها را انتخاب کنید که چیزی را از دست نخواهید داد و ضرری در کار نیست. و ای بسا که گفتگو با یک استاد یا دانشجوی رشته ای خاص نصیبتان شود که کل آگاهی هایی که از پشت صفحه نمایش رایانه به دست آورده اید را کن فیکون کند!

https://cultural.ut.ac.ir/?page_id=2425

پ.ن:البته در کنار همه ی این مزایا باید این را هم اضافه کرد که اگر از قبل انتخاب خود را کرده اید و مطمئن هستید این همایش را به چشم یک آگاهی و گردش علمی از دانشگاه تهران! ببینید و دچار جو گیری در انتخاب نشوید..... به خصوص درباره رشته ای که می خواهید تحقیقات کافی انجام دهید و به نام تهران بسنده نکنید که یک لحظه غفلت و عمری پشیمانی انتظارتان را می کشد!
و حتما از این لینک که آدرس پردیس های مختلف دانشگاه است استفاده کنید.بعضی پردیس ها نه تنها در دانشگاه مرکزی واقع نشده اند بلکه اصلا در تهران نیستند!مثل پردیس فارابی قم یا پردیس ابوریحان.مباد که به عشق تصویر پنجاه تومنی دانشگاه تهران را انتخاب کنید و سر از پاکدشت درآورید!!https://cultural.ut.ac.ir/wp-content/uploads/2016/13/UT-Address.pdf
به امید دیدار شما در این همایش :Yahoo (83):

----------


## susba

نکته مثبت دیگر این روز اینست که بدون هیچ شرایطی همه قادرند به طور کاملا رایگان در آن شرکت کنند.چون بعضی دانشگاهها بازدید را براساس سقف رتبه چیده اند و رتبه های پایین تر از عدد معین باید پول پرداخت کنند.

----------


## ZAPATA

تو دهات ماهم از اینا هست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## susba

> تو دهات ماهم از اینا هست


 :Yahoo (76):  
به سلامتی تشریف ببرین جای ما رو هم خالی کنید!!الان که مسجد و فست فود محل ما هم مشاوره انتخاب رشته گذاشتند :Yahoo (65):

----------


## matrooke

ولی جدا بهشتی بهتره تهرانه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## susba

> ولی جدا بهشتی بهتره تهرانه


منم به شدت موافقم.
کلا فکر می کنم بهشتی بهشت روی زمینه :Yahoo (94):

----------

